# Weather and Poodles



## Rue (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey there,

I live in a place where the climate is hot and dry for most the year and a Very hot and humid summer. 

I was wondering if anyone knows how well they cope in the very hot weather, or if for those few months a year he's gonna be best just to stay inside in the AC like I do. I am guessing that a short coat will be best in those months


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Poodles are pretty good, but if it's too hot for you, it'll be too hot for a dog too! So yes, those hot days you spend inside will be best for a poodle to be inside too!!! But otherwise, they are not a real problem in the heat like some breeds can be.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, just keep them brushed to the skin to allow air to reach it.
Friends of ours live in Australia in very hot weather with their standard poodles, and they also gave them salt pills, I think that's what they were, to help with fluid retention.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You just might find your poodles hair curling more in the humid air I would imagine. ^^ That's just a guess though, there's absolutely no humidity where I live pretty much.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Keep their hair short and keep them inside with AC when it is hot and humid outside !!!!! I know of a breeder who lost I think 5 top show dogs because there was a power outage and AC went off and they all died of heat -stroke in the big separate dog -quarters made just for them : (((((((((... It all happened in the span of just couple of hours - SO - if you are in TX or Arizona - keep yous spoo nice and comfortable by all means !!!!

All the best !


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Keep their hair short and keep them inside with AC when it is hot and humid outside !!!!! I know of a breeder who lost I think 5 top show dogs because there was a power outage and AC went off and they all died of heat -stroke in the big separate dog -quarters made just for them : (((((((((... It all happened in the span of just couple of hours - SO - if you are in TX or Arizona - keep yous spoo nice and comfortable by all means !!!!
> 
> All the best !


That's horrible, poor dogs


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh no, those poor dogs!

I live in St.Louis so humidity gets really bad here.

Besides Ray Ray, I also have a Great Pyr and a Saint Bernard..both heavily coated dogs. But, I never shave anything other then their bellies. I just keep them brushed and combed out really well each night and they spent what time they want inside. Outside, there is always access to shade and water (Lots of trees in the back yard). Needless to say they both would rather be inside anyway.

Not this summer, but the summer before that, there was a huge storm that took out power from more half the people in St.Louis. It was a huge deal, because the power would take up to a week to return to most places.
Durring those times, the Humane Society was one of the lucky ones to keep their power, so they set up an emergency station where pets suseptable to the heat (It would reach close to 100 on some days) would have a place to cool down. From what I understand, they kept it open 24/7

I only had my Pyr at the time, so I brought him in to cool down and they offered him a shave-down. That is the only time I ever had him shaved.


It was a madhouse, with people scrambling for ice from any place they could grab it. We drove miles and miles for ice. Grocery Stores all lost produce, meat and dairy. We had no electricity for 5 days but some where out for close to 2 weeks, in the dead-heat of the summer.

Other times durring the summer, I normally just shaved down bellies. It seems to feel good to lay in the cool grass because I can look outside to check on them and that's what they all do..find a nice bit of shade and lay down, belly flat..lol


----------

